# Best clear line for musky pike fishing?



## Fishingislife

I have always used powerpro green line. Looking to switch over to 18-25blb clear mono line. Is P-line a good line for pike/musky for a baitcaster?


----------



## Legend killer

I would stick with green braid. Why you want to run mono?


----------



## ironman172

Momoi Diamond Line


----------



## crittergitter

Musky have a hard bony mouth. Mono stretches. That's a bad combination. I would never intentionally fish for musky with anything but braid. I do downsize to 50lb in spring which has the same diameter as 12lb mono. The fish don't see the line. We're talking about fish that will eat a crankbait in your prop wash.


----------



## BITE-ME

I would stick with the braid. Like Crittergitter said, mono has too much stretch which will cost you some hooksetting power and doesn't telegraph what the lure is doing. If your concerned about being low-vis in clear water, just use flurocarbon leaders. I tie up 48" to 54" fluro leaders in 80 LB for trolling and anywhere from 10" to 20" fluro leaders in 100 LB or 130 LB for casting. I use the fluro leaders for everything except on some jerkbaits & glidebaits, which I prefer to use a solid wire leader.


----------



## Fishingislife

BITE-ME said:


> I would stick with the braid. Like Crittergitter said, mono has too much stretch which will cost you some hooksetting power and doesn't telegraph what the lure is doing. If your concerned about being low-vis in clear water, just use flurocarbon leaders. I tie up 48" to 54" fluro leaders in 80 LB for trolling and anywhere from 10" to 20" fluro leaders in 100 LB or 130 LB for casting. I use the fluro leaders for everything except on some jerkbaits & glidebaits, which I prefer to use a solid wire leader.


Thanks for the replies guys, I am new at this and trying to understand muskie/pike rigs, lines, and setups.... thanks again!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Mono is obsolete anymore IMO....there is really No advantages possible concerning muskie fishing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BITE-ME

ShutUpNFish said:


> Mono is obsolete anymore IMO....there is really No advantages possible concerning muskie fishing as far as I'm concerned.


Unfortunately, that is very true!


----------



## turkeyt

Wow, I have had bass break off my mono. Listen to these guys and stay with the Power Pro or whatever braid style you like. You can hardly cut it with a knife. When you fish the toothy critters you need all the help you can get. I would use a telephone pole and crane cable if i could lift it. LOL.


----------



## MadMac

I know some guys that still use mono but can't say I agree with it. To me you are increasing the odds of getting bit/cut off. That is going to result in lost lures and lost fish. I make my own 100 lb fluoro leaders as well. I like the H.D. Carbon Pink by Yozuri. After the initial cost of a crimper you can make them for about $1.50 per. They hold up way better than commercial 7 strand and such leaders and are cheaper to make. A lot of guys just tie them instead of the crimps.


----------



## ironman172

I guess most of these commenters have never fished salt water fish with teeth....and muskies have nothing on the teeth of king mackerel's or even spanish mack's....yes we might use light wire leader but not braid(most anyway), they have bony mouths and get hooked no problem ....again it amazes me some of the equipment people use around here for muskie...a fun fish to catch, and the slight stretch of mono can actually keep hooks from pulling along with the drag....just saying....I guess to each there own....let the bashing begin
I guess I have just been lucky with the many I have caught and never lost a lure yet....with that said, I probably will this year ...and NOT huge big hooked lures either)

I will use braid for the deep water grouper, to keep them form getting back in the holes with no stretch braid...but this is hundreds of feet down, not right behind or close to the boat....most of the time the movement of the boat and the fish will get the hook set....especially the ones I see fast trolling the big baits....by the time you get the rod out of the rod holder the fish for the most part are already hooked....just saying....and will use braid for the trolling spread so more line can be on the reel for the big boys out in the salt water....fish how you all want, to each there own....I have a few with braid I will fish with bigger lures just because they were bought that way.....and don't see the need to change them, but I rarely ever use them....I never really fish for muskie....why can sooo many bass fisherman catch them ? and I dought all are using braid...but might be....I won't

.


----------



## dtigers1984

For me, mono has too much stretch, and is too big in diameter to be effective for muskies. It has nothing to do with its durability, for me.

To the original poster, I have a friend who has been running Seaguar Flouro for several years trolling for muskies and swears by it. That being said, he is fishing gin clear water most of the time.


----------



## crittergitter

ironman172 said:


> I guess most of these commenters have never fished salt water fish with teeth....and muskies have nothing on the teeth of king mackerel's or even spanish mack's....yes we might use light wire leader but not braid(most anyway), they have bony mouths and get hooked no problem ....again it amazes me some of the equipment people use around here for muskie...a fun fish to catch, and the slight stretch of mono can actually keep hooks from pulling along with the drag....just saying....I guess to each there own....let the bashing begin
> I guess I have just been lucky with the many I have caught and never lost a lure yet....with that said, I probably will this year ...and NOT huge big hooked lures either)
> 
> I will use braid for the deep water grouper, to keep them form getting back in the holes with no stretch braid...but this is hundreds of feet down, not right behind or close to the boat....most of the time the movement of the boat and the fish will get the hook set....especially the ones I see fast trolling the big baits....by the time you get the rod out of the rod holder the fish for the most part are already hooked....just saying....and will use braid for the trolling spread so more line can be on the reel for the big boys out in the salt water....fish how you all want, to each there own....I have a few with braid I will fish with bigger lures just because they were bought that way.....and don't see the need to change them, but I rarely ever use them....I never really fish for muskie....why can sooo many bass fisherman catch them ? and I dought all are using braid...but might be....I won't
> 
> .


I can pound a nail into a wall with a screwdriver, but is it the best tool for the job?


----------



## Shortdrift

I never was and never will be a dedicated musky fisherman but have caught my share of them over the past 45 years. Most of my musky fishing was done at Lake Of The Woods in the Kenora, Ontario and Chautaugwa (sp?) Lake in New York. True, I never landed one over 44 inches but believe I had some next to the boat in the 50" range and one that the Indian guide said was around 52 to 54". Understand that 90% of my fish were caught casting with 20# mono main line with 18" 40# mono leader. There were a few caught with leadcore trolling, biggest being a 43" fish, but that also had a 40# mono leader. Never lost a fish to a cut leader!
Mono was all we had back in the 60"s so that is what we used and enjoyed using it. 
I'm not saying that braid is not a good application for high speed trolling but I feel 60# braid or even 40# braid would be overkill for casting and 80 to 100# fluro is rediculous. Just my comments and opinion and I'll now let the experts bang it around.


----------



## crittergitter

Shortdrift said:


> I never was and never will be a dedicated musky fisherman but have caught my share of them over the past 45 years. Most of my musky fishing was done at Lake Of The Woods in the Kenora, Ontario and Chautaugwa (sp?) Lake in New York. True, I never landed one over 44 inches but believe I had some next to the boat in the 50" range and one that the Indian guide said was around 52 to 54". Understand that 90% of my fish were caught casting with 20# mono main line with 18" 40# mono leader. There were a few caught with leadcore trolling, biggest being a 43" fish, but that also had a 40# mono leader. Never lost a fish to a cut leader!
> Mono was all we had back in the 60"s so that is what we used and enjoyed using it.
> I'm not saying that braid is not a good application for high speed trolling but I feel 60# braid or even 40# braid would be overkill for casting and 80 to 100# fluro is rediculous. Just my comments and opinion and I'll now let the experts bang it around.


Have you ever thrown a 4oz glider and gotten a backlash while using 40lb braid? You can kiss that $25.00 lure goodbye as it's going to splash down about 150 yards away from the boat, or in a tree, etc. It's a goner. When it comes to braid(in the musky fishing world), the lb test isn't really what's important but rather the line diameter size. Some makes 80lb test has the same diameter size as 15lb mono. Bass guys use that all the time especially when fishing around cover and bass don't have nearly as hard a mouth as a musky.


----------



## Burks

I've landed muskie on 14lb and 20lb mono. Talk about babying that fish in too! I wasn't throwing anything heavy either, just some of the smaller Husky Jerks by Rapala. 

Heck, I just lost a wonderful inline spinner due to backlash from my braid. Snapped 50lb braid like it was nothing. Lure went flying, I began swearing, the dog began howling, and my buddy laughed his butt off. 

I much prefer braid over mono. It instills confidence that if I hook into that muskie, my line is NOT the weak point now. Just leaves dozens of other things to go wrong, but I did take a weak link out in the chain. Overkill? Maybe. So is using gigantic poles that have no bend, 200lb leaders, and $500 reels. At the end of the day only one thing matters (ok two...).

1. Did you land the fish safely?

2. Did you have fun doing it?

The rest is just footnotes.


----------



## ironman172

Shortdrift...I am no muskie fisherman either....but couldn't agree more

I was..... but I'll leave it alone....most out there is overkill in my opinion, that I see fishing for the muskie....caught this on med light rod and reel trolling for saugeye ....and landed in less then 5 min. by myself(lucky) on 14lb fluorocarbon....and a small jointed rapala...46in 25.2 lbs....released unharmed to fight another day

I have landed from the pier 115lb shark on 20lb mono...after 1 hour fight and I never let it leave sight of the pier that others did that hooked up with the same size sharks that day....there were 4 on at once
Fish how you want and with what you want....and have fun doing it....if it makes you have more confidence so be it...but not me....I know.... I said I wouldn't.....sorry


----------



## Shortdrift

crittergitter said:


> Have you ever thrown a 4oz glider and gotten a backlash while using 40lb braid? You can kiss that $25.00 lure goodbye as it's going to splash down about 150 yards away from the boat, or in a tree, etc. It's a goner.
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> I fully understand the advantages and disadvantages of braid including the line diameters supplied by different manufacturers and yes, I have thrown some of the first gliders , probably before many who post on this site ever knew they existed or even fished for muskys. Perhaps I didn't lose that many on mono due to the stretch???????? I can't ever remenber having any musky lure fly 150 yards on a backlash. Would like to see that demonstrated.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Times have changed....either people change with them, or they stick to their ways. Bottom line....is either wrong?? Nope! I still have friends using aluminum arrows for archery hunting...if you can find them...lol 

CG is correct....Its not really about the thought of using 50, 80 or even 100lb. test...the diameters of the braids today are equivalant if not thinner than some of the monos which are WAY less strong. Now, if you are casting for muskies, I cannot fathom why anyone would even contemplate using monofilament line other than thinking the fish can see the line. And if you're an avid muskie fisherman, you know that muskies could care les about the color of your line. The superbraids of today, when casting, are ALL about the instantaneous hook sets and feel. Factors that WILL increase your odds in landing fish without any doubt. Theres a reason everyone is using it! IMO, the same would go for trolling, however, your drag must certainly be adjusted accordingly! Another perfect example of superbraids increasing the odds of fishermen is Lake Erie perch fishing....you feel the bite quicker and easier, allowing you to set the hook quicker and ultimately increase success. 

Finally, I am a serious muskie fisherman...I also fish for a multitude of other species, but I can say that only with muskie fishing do I demonstrate "overkill" for various reasons. *One* - I want to ensure that I get the fish into the boat or to shore as quickly as possible due to increased survival rate and not over-stressing the fish. * Two* - Muskies do not come a dime a dozen like so many other species of fish. Therefore, I want to increase my chances/odds by beefing up my tackle and using a heavier line that I feel confident will not break, stretch or faulter. Again, why do you think 99.99% of muskie fishermen are using it?

For me, monofilament line is obsolete in every facet of my fishing except for winter steelheading where you deal with line freeze. Braid has most certainly increased my fishing successes....Yes, I caught many fish over the years using mono, but I'm catching alot more today thanks to superbraids. But thats just me.


----------



## MadMac

ShutUpNFish said:


> Times have changed....either people change with them, or they stick to their ways. Bottom line....is either wrong?? Nope! I still have friends using aluminum arrows for archery hunting...if you can find them...lol
> 
> CG is correct....Its not really about the thought of using 50, 80 or even 100lb. test...the diameters of the braids today are equivalant if not thinner than some of the monos which are WAY less strong. Now, if you are casting for muskies, I cannot fathom why anyone would even contemplate using monofilament line other than thinking the fish can see the line. And if you're an avid muskie fisherman, you know that muskies could care les about the color of your line. The superbraids of today, when casting, are ALL about the instantaneous hook sets and feel. Factors that WILL increase your odds in landing fish without any doubt. Theres a reason everyone is using it! IMO, the same would go for trolling, however, your drag must certainly be adjusted accordingly! Another perfect example of superbraids increasing the odds of fishermen is Lake Erie perch fishing....you feel the bite quicker and easier, allowing you to set the hook quicker and ultimately increase success.
> 
> Finally, I am a serious muskie fisherman...I also fish for a multitude of other species, but I can say that only with muskie fishing do I demonstrate "overkill" for various reasons. *One* - I want to ensure that I get the fish into the boat or to shore as quickly as possible due to increased survival rate and not over-stressing the fish. * Two* - Muskies do not come a dime a dozen like so many other species of fish. Therefore, I want to increase my chances/odds by beefing up my tackle and using a heavier line that I feel confident will not break, stretch or faulter. Again, why do you think 99.99% of muskie fishermen are using it?
> 
> For me, monofilament line is obsolete in every facet of my fishing except for winter steelheading where you deal with line freeze. Braid has most certainly increased my fishing successes....Yes, I caught many fish over the years using mono, but I'm catching alot more today thanks to superbraids. But thats just me.


See above. What he said. 

Just because you did something once doesn't mean it is the best way to do it! Talk about ridiculous. You don't think the people that fish for muskies full time have ever caught a big fish on mono? I'm sorry Shortdrift but your not dealing with a bunch of kids here. I'm 52 and have been around the block a few times myself. Dedicated muskie fanatics are by far some of the best fisherman I've ever met. We use the equipment we do for good reasons and most of them center on protecting the fish. When we try to educate the public there are always guys like you saying we're all wet behind the ears or guys saying we are all elitists and secretive. You saying braid and 100# leader material is ridiculous overkill is like me telling a professional welder his mask isn't necessary because I did it once with a pair of cheap sunglasses. The fact is, muskie fishermen, once you get to know them and they see you are serious about learning, are some of the most helpful you will find anywhere. I had some great guys from this site help me get going and I have since paid it forward. Sorry for going off everyone but this just gets really frustrating. Most of the muskie fishing community won't even come to this site anymore.


----------



## Burks

As a fine example:

Today I was fishing with two friends of mine. One I fish for muskie with all the time and knows using braid and a heavy leader is nearly a must have. The other gave us the comment "I'll use my setup until I lose a fish".

Well he decided to jig for muskie, with either 10 or 12lb mono (I forget). The fish hits 2-4' from shore. We guesstimate in the 46" range, give or take an inch. Solid hook but two shakes of the head and the line was cut. He was "upset" to say the least. 

There's a reason my friend and I use heavy braid and metal leaders. If I could get away using line that is 1/3 the cost and no leaders........I WOULD!!!


----------



## MadMac

Not only did he lose a great fish there is a good chance of it dying now.


----------



## Burks

MadMac said:


> Not only did he lose a great fish there is a good chance of it dying now.


Thankfully it was hooked on the outside of the mouth with a single hook, instead of multiple trebles. 

You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink.........sadly......


----------



## TimG

Years back, I ordered some 36 lb. Power Pro and put it on one of my muskie reel. I was throwing a 3/4 oz rattle trap into the wind and backlashed my reel. Not only did the lure go flying across the lake, but the line also broke on the spol in a couple of places. "This stuff is junk" I thought. Well after learning that most musky guys recommend 80 lb. I used it for several years with no issues. Stepped back down to 50 and broke the line when I set the hook on a stump. My point is that when you have large lures and strong rods, you need the extra diameter braids or it will break. It's all about shock strength. The line doesn't stretch and any shock will be absorbed by the line. There is a point, not sure where, that braided lines will break on backlashes. I know that 36 will from experience, and I suspect that 50 would as well with a heavier lure. Why take chances? 65 is the minimum for muskies, but I prefer 80, as it doesn't bury in itself as bad. I will use lighter stuff like 30 on spinning gear though, that's another story entirely.


----------



## vc1111

Use 20 lb mono and nick it on a stump or rock while trolling....now you have 5 lb mono.

Then hook up with a 20 lb fish going 4 mph and you have a lost fish with a $30 lure wedged in his face.

Why would you do that?

My point is that the cost of the lures and and concern for the safe release are reasons enough to consider braid. 

If the fish don't mind braid, and they don't, why would I use mono? Cost surely is not a factor. Braid lasts much longer, dollar for dollar.

?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Burks said:


> As a fine example:
> 
> Today I was fishing with two friends of mine. One I fish for muskie with all the time and knows using braid and a heavy leader is nearly a must have. The other gave us the comment "I'll use my setup until I lose a fish".
> 
> Well he decided to jig for muskie, with either 10 or 12lb mono (I forget). The fish hits 2-4' from shore. We guesstimate in the 46" range, give or take an inch. Solid hook but two shakes of the head and the line was cut. He was "upset" to say the least.
> 
> There's a reason my friend and I use heavy braid and metal leaders. If I could get away using line that is 1/3 the cost and no leaders........I WOULD!!!


Serves him right!!


----------



## Tatonka

I use 65# power pro, I am pretty sure it is 65# and I tie my own fluoro leaders from #100 Seaguar fluoro
So far so good, my biggest fear is getting broke off with a muskie swimming off to die with my lure in its mouth
i don't care about the lure but I care a lot about killing a muskie needlessly


----------



## micaman

You guys are ridiculous. 20lb will be absolutely fine for musky. The only reason people use the 10 zillion pound braid is to throw their 15 oz monster lures. I catch plenty of very large fish on much lighter tackle. Yes, going big works, but definitely is not necessary. All my muskies are caught on lures less than half an ounce, and they aren't 40 bucks either. Just the other day I caught a 41 incher on a $50 setup and 17lb mono. There wasn't much of a fight either. Its dumb that everyone is posting "anything less than 80lb braid is definitely inadequate!"
Insuring the quick and easy retrieval with heavy line is nice, but not necessary.

Yes, 20lb mono will do the trick. I use fleuro coated pline, 20lbs.


----------



## Tatonka

micaman said:


> You guys are ridiculous. 20lb will be absolutely fine for musky. The only reason people use the 10 zillion pound braid is to throw their 15 oz monster lures. I catch plenty of very large fish on much lighter tackle. Yes, going big works, but definitely is not necessary. All my muskies are caught on lures less than half an ounce, and they aren't 40 bucks either. Just the other day I caught a 41 incher on a $50 setup and 17lb mono. There wasn't much of a fight either. Its dumb that everyone is posting "anything less than 80lb braid is definitely inadequate!"
> Insuring the quick and easy retrieval with heavy line is nice, but not necessary.
> 
> Yes, 20lb mono will do the trick. I use fleuro coated pline, 20lbs.



ok ok


----------

